# [EVDL] ZIvan Charger with BMS interface (reap BMS)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a Zivan NG3 48V 50A charger with
integrated BMS interface for the REAP system BMS?


My City El's charger has finally given up the ghost and has gone from being
midly unreliable to no-longer switching on the charge circuits. After some
extensive trouble-shooting I have decided that the City El charger board is
at fault and beyond my repair skills.


Apparently there are some Zivan agents in Europe (and possibly the USA) who
sell the NG3 model with additional interface to work with the REAP BMS. This
is essential for my car as I've installed the REAP BMS and it needs to
control any charging through a PWM BMS interface.


Help! The UK dealer I've found for Zivan doesn't know ANYTHING about the
model I'm looking for.


After a very frustrating morning trying to solve problems and find out when
the MiEV is coming to market (and being told something completely different
to last week) I've decided that as I don't want to drive dead animals again
I'm going to have to bite the metaphoric bullet and buy a nice new NG3 for
my City El. This will of course have an upside, like the potential to
occasionally recharge in 2 hours!




Thanks,
A slightly fed up damsel in distress
Nikki.
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

